# Cách đặt mua Vitamin Tổng Hợp Cho Bà Bầu Femi Baby chính hãng của Đức



## mekhoeconthongminh (23/9/20)

*Thuốc bầu Femi Baby* cho bà bầu của Đức với thành phần gì vượt bậc. Mẹ bầu nên bổ sung thuốc này lúc thiếu chất gì? So sánh mang các thuốc cùng công dụng của Úc.












*Đánh giá thuốc sắt cho bà bầu của Đức Tetesept Femi Baby*

Thuốc Tetesept Femi Baby được nghiên cứu và phân phối tại CH Đức từ năm 2008. Sản phẩm đã được khẳng định trên thị trường Châu u dành cho đàn bà chuẩn bị có thai. với thai và dùng cho cả sau sinh.

*Thành phần thuốc sắt Tetesept Femi Baby*

Hàm lượng những chất cho trong một liều dùng tương ứng với hai viên thuốc sắt cho bà bầu của Đức.

Sắt: 15mg.

Canxi: 120 mg.

Axit folic: 600 gg.

DHA: 250 mg.

EPA: 40 mg

Vitamin B1: 1,2 mg.

Vitamin B2: một,6 mg.

Vitamin B6: 1,9 mg.

Vitamin B12: 3,5 gg.

Biotin: 60 gg.

Vitamin C: 110 mg.

Vitamin D: 20 gg.

Vitamin E: 13mg.

Hàm lượng các chất được tham chiếu dinh dưỡng hàng ngày theo quy định thực phẩm của châu Âu.

Hàm lượng Sắt đạt tỷ lệ 107%, canxi là 15% Axit folic đạt tỷ lệ là 300% và 1 số vitamin khác cũng đạt tỷ lệ là trên 100%.

*Ưu điểm nhấn thuốc sắt cho bà bầu của Đức:*

Sở hữu hàm lượng acid folic cao nên giúp cho sự phát triển mô và giảm thiểu các hiện tượng dị tật về ống thần kinh. Chất này còn đóng vai trò quan trọng cho sự vững mạnh của thai nhi.

Nhu cầu làng nhàng đối mang mẹ bầu mang thai là 15-20mg sắt 1 ngày thì thuốc sắt cho bà bầu của Đức cung ứng hàm lượng sắt nhàng nhàng cho mẹ bầu. Vì ngoài ra mẹ còn sở hữu thể bổ sung sắt bằng cách thức bổ sung những thực phẩm giàu hàm lượng sắt trong khẩu phần ăn của mình.

Hàm lượng DHA/EPA nổi bật: là dưỡng chất rất tốt cho sự tăng trưởng trí óc và nhãn lực của trẻ . Rất ít sản phẩm thuốc sắt cho bà bầu mà lại có hàm lượng hai chất này cao đến vậy.

*Chỉ dẫn sử dụng:*

Mẹ bầu uống 2 viên mỗi ngày (1 viên nén và 1 viên con nhộng) và nên uống đầy đủ nước.

Thời gian : thuốc được các chuyên gia khuyến cáo nên uống sau khi ăn khoảng 15-20 phút.

Các lưu ý lúc uống thuốc sắt cho bà bầu của Đức Tetesept Femi Baby.

Tiêu dùng thuốc với nước chín để sở hữu được hiệu quả tốt nhất, hạn chế sử dụng với những cái nước hoa quả hay nước có mùi vị khác.

Không được uống quá liều, uống thuốc theo đúng sự hướng dẫn của bác sĩ.












*Review một số loại thuốc sắt cộng mẫu trên thị trường:*

*Thuốc sắt Tetesept Femi Baby*

*Ưu điểm:*

Thuốc sắt cho bà bầu của Đức được phổ biến mẹ Tìm hiểu là thuốc ko gây táo bón và đầy bụng.

Hàm lượng DHA/EPA nổi trội tạo điều kiện cho bé lớn mạnh nhãn quang và trí óc.

EPA trong thuốc tương trợ cho sự phát triển tim mạch và hệ miễn dịch cho trẻ.

Tỷ lệ hàm lượng những chất trong thuốc cân đối theo khuyến cáo của hiệp hội dinh dưỡng Đức.

Đặc thù Tetesept Femi Baby được khuyến cáo dùng cho nữ giới mong muốn sở hữu em bé.

Thuốc sắt Tetesept Femi Baby cất axit folic, sắt, magie, iốt và DHA và 11 chiếc vitamin và khoáng vật khác cho việc săn sóc toàn diện cho những nữ giới, mong muốn mang em bé, trong thời kỳ với thai và cả khi cho con bú.

*Nhược điểm:*

Hàm lượng sắt tương đối tốt so với nhu cầu phân phối sắt cho nữ giới Việt. Bởi vì đông đảo nữ giới Việt Nam đang trong tình trạng thiếu máu do thiếu sắt nên nhu cầu cao hơn các nước châu Âu.

Sản phẩm ngoại nhập nên dễ phải hàng giả hàng nhái.

Là mẫu thuốc sắt cho bà bầu đến trong khoảng nước Úc được phổ biến bà bầu Việt tin dùng

*Thành phần:*

Iron: 24mg

Không chứa: gluten, men, sữa, bột mì, chất bảo quản, hương liệu nhân tạo và chất tạo màu.

*Ưu điểm:*

Là dạng sắt hữu cơ nên dễ thu nhận, ít gây táo bón. Dạng viên ko gây buồn nôn và dễ uống.

Hàm lượng sắt trong thuốc sắt blackmores thì cao gấp rưỡi hàm lượng sắt trong thuốc sắt cho bà bầu của Đức. Điều này thích hợp với nữ giới Việt hơn.

*Nhược điểm:*

Với 1 viên/ ngày mẹ chỉ cung cấp gần đủ nhu cầu sắt. Hơn nữa được bào chế dạng đơn chất nên ngoài việc bổ sung sắt mẹ còn cần bổ sung các chất khác như acid folic.

Sản phẩm là hàng xách tay, chưa được đăng ký tại Việt Nam nhưng lại được những bà mẹ tin dùng. Nên mẹ bầu dễ phải hàng kém chất lượng hàng fake ví như không tậu tại liên hệ cửa hàng uy tín.

Sản phẩm ko cất DHA và EPA như sản phẩm thuốc sắt của Đức.

*Cách đặt mua Vitamin Tổng Hợp Cho Bà Bầu Femi Baby chính hãng của Đức*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp Vitamin thực phẩm chức năng chính hãng, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Số điện thoại 0942.666.800 để được hỗ trợ thêm về sản phẩm trước khi mua hàng.

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh


----------

